# Recomendations for Chocolate/Nut/Orange taste?



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi All,

Quite new and won't even have my classic until tomorrow, but i've bookmarked one or two sites that describe the taste with a chocolately, nutty and one even with an Orange taste but before taking the plunge I thought it would be worthwhile asking forum members for their recomendations who's actually had experience with different sellers and tried various different roasts as it seems that even some members have had ups and downs with established sellers on here, and of course if you want to add in your own favourite please share


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe Rocko Mountain from foundryroasters


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

Jony said:


> Maybe Rocko Mountain from foundryroasters


Thanks Jony, appreciated


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 20, 2018)

burundi_a_women039s_coffee_association

I havent tried it yet, but I thought about this straight away when you said Chocolate Orange. I was close to buying some on Monday but opted for a nutty profile instead. I plan on trying this soon though.

Edit: won't let me post a link for some reason.

exchangecoffee.co.uk. - Burundi A+ Women's Coffee Association (Sweet orange with a hint of dark chocolate)


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

Chatswood and El Salvador Los Pirineos from Rave both hit the brief. Big chocolate with a hint of orange rather than the other way around.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/pip---nut-le-jar-225g?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=KvFv09M39OYAos5nAJXm14T4fBzUSNYvWCqVkQIsA3sPC1W85lEdEBcn5N0ZR4yl4UpmectDXlAZ0HT%2FhQJ2bHdZc2qTqkt4msrUPAS%2BFledz9%2BFegdNlOLxQsfrAHvtQv2gkgjbzPxJQj1U48J1MFWkodlzrplnBfClF32jDtA%3D&ddkey=https%3Agb%2Fgroceries%2Fpip---nut-le-jar-225g


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

Not tried it yet but got one coming... Horsham's Rwanda relationship coffee supposedly has orange, chocolate and caramel nuts. Their workhorse blend has chocolate, nuts and orange notes.

Tried other coffees of theirs and the notes have been spot on.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 5, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/pip---nut-le-jar-225g?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=KvFv09M39OYAos5nAJXm14T4fBzUSNYvWCqVkQIsA3sPC1W85lEdEBcn5N0ZR4yl4UpmectDXlAZ0HT%2FhQJ2bHdZc2qTqkt4msrUPAS%2BFledz9%2BFegdNlOLxQsfrAHvtQv2gkgjbzPxJQj1U48J1MFWkodlzrplnBfClF32jDtA%3D&ddkey=https%3Agb%2Fgroceries%2Fpip---nut-le-jar-225g


I've got to try some of that!


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

ValeTudoGuy said:


> burundi_a_women039s_coffee_association
> 
> I havent tried it yet, but I thought about this straight away when you said Chocolate Orange. I was close to buying some on Monday but opted for a nutty profile instead. I plan on trying this soon though.
> 
> ...


Tbanks ValeTudoGuy,

When I first read the name of the coffee "Burundi A+ Womens Coffee Association" I thought you had given me the name of the place but not the actual coffee haha. Anyway the description sounds great and certainly matches my description, I was wondering as well.. a double shot of espresso (which I think is the norm?) is around 18g, so with a 375g bag I could make around 20 Lattes right?


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

Covveekid said:


> Chatswood and El Salvador Los Pirineos from Rave both hit the brief. Big chocolate with a hint of orange rather than the other way around.


Hi Covveekid,

"EL SALVADOR LOS PIRINEOS TRADITIONAL" sounds great and taste sounds spot on! I wonder why it's only available in 250g bags?


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

hitmananders said:


> Not tried it yet but got one coming... Horsham's Rwanda relationship coffee supposedly has orange, chocolate and caramel nuts. Their workhorse blend has chocolate, nuts and orange notes.
> 
> Tried other coffees of theirs and the notes have been spot on.


Thanks Hitmananders,

the "Horsham's Rwanda relationship coffee" sounds lovely! I quite like how it has "caramel nuts" which would be interesting and it's good to know for future reference that their notes have been spot on.


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/pip---nut-le-jar-225g?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=KvFv09M39OYAos5nAJXm14T4fBzUSNYvWCqVkQIsA3sPC1W85lEdEBcn5N0ZR4yl4UpmectDXlAZ0HT%2FhQJ2bHdZc2qTqkt4msrUPAS%2BFledz9%2BFegdNlOLxQsfrAHvtQv2gkgjbzPxJQj1U48J1MFWkodlzrplnBfClF32jDtA%3D&ddkey=https%3Agb%2Fgroceries%2Fpip---nut-le-jar-225g


Thanks DavecUK,

Sounds nice and it's definitely local haha, I wonder if it will dissolve easily in a Latte..


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MrLatte said:


> Thanks DavecUK,
> 
> Sounds nice and it's definitely local haha, I wonder if it will dissolve easily in a Latte..


I bet you could spoon it in and yum it up with relish....


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

Oh no, sorry, I meant caramel notes, not nuts. I'm sleep deprived and pretty dopey. I've ordered the Rwandan coffee so will update when I can.


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

hitmananders said:


> Oh no, sorry, I meant caramel notes, not nuts. I'm sleep deprived and pretty dopey. I've ordered the Rwandan coffee so will update when I can.


Hi Mate,

Did you try the Rwanda Coffee?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Colombian Pitalito that isn't over roasted will do the trick - lovely acidity with the chocolate


----------



## theclods (Oct 30, 2018)

I love this coffee https://badgeranddodo.ie/shop/jam-jar/

They only ship to Ireland unfortunately so unless you have family that can post it to you its out of reach (I'm assuming you are in the UK)


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Columbia Suarez from Rave or the Mystery no9 from Coffee Compass if they still have any.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

This can go quite chocolate orange, depending on how you run it:

https://specialtycoffeehome.com/product/la-picona-nicaragua-right-side-espresso/

JP


----------

